

Error-prone - Catch common Java mistakes as compile-time errors - eneveu
https://code.google.com/p/error-prone/

======
eneveu
error-prone is a Google project to catch common Java mistakes as compile-time
errors.

Here is the announcement by the lead developer:
[https://plus.google.com/105376746420084065162/posts/g3q53jRK...](https://plus.google.com/105376746420084065162/posts/g3q53jRK8mt)

